# Best semi gloss white for doors?



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

What is your favorite semi gloss white for doors and trim? (cheap options)

I usually use ProMar200 or SpeedHide, it usually works, however, sometimes 2 coats are not enough if door has been painted in Navajo White before... 

Did anybody try UltraHide 150/250 or other product in this price range that works better than Promar200 (brush&roll)?


Thanks :vs_coffee:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Its hard to find a worse paint than Promar...

Find a Kelly Moore, and use their 1650. Thats about the cheapest I would go, and its ten times better than promar, and probably cheaper too. If you want to save money, stay far away from SW. Pure Performance from PPG is cheaper than promar, and lots better. BM contractor grade is better and cheaper too. Take your pick.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Talk to your ppg rep and give manor hall a try...it may cost a couple bucks more but you'll save it in labor.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

gregplus said:


> What is your favorite semi gloss white for doors and trim? (cheap options)
> 
> I usually use ProMar200 or SpeedHide, it usually works, however, sometimes 2 coats are not enough if door has been painted in Navajo White before...
> 
> ...


Sorry, you lost me at "cheap options".


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

gregplus said:


> what is your favorite semi gloss white for doors and trim? (cheap options)
> 
> i usually use promar200 or speedhide, it usually works, however, sometimes 2 coats are not enough if door has been painted in navajo white before...
> 
> ...


 why????


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Depends where you are located. On the west coast best not cheap, but cheapest I've dealt with is Rodda WoodMarter. It cost a bit more than usual paint, but with blue rollers they sell, it lays out one gallon per house, exaggerated, but true. Spray.. don't even mention, kitchen and bath cabinets.. just beautiful finish, hard and spotless. Well, you have to know how to work with it. 

PS: SW wall contractor grade paint on trim? Wave your flag and make your money. SW has a good trim paint, a bit more, but a lot less.


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*

I got ProMar200 for $17 per gallon, PurePerformance is about $29 per gallon...

Do you guys got better price for PP?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Blaaa, blaaaa......blaaablaaaablaaaa....BLAAA!


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

im also wondering why you are looking for cheap options, brushing and rolling doors and trim is a nightmare with the wrong product. spend a little extra on paint that flows off the brush and doesnt drip everywhere. i can see cheaping out on wall paint but for trim work use something easy to apply


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Has your SW rep or store salespeople made any other recommendations to you? have you asked them? There are several options that SW sells that would be better then PM200. I'm curious as to why no one has had you try any of them yet. PM200 in all honesty was an OK trim and door paint 30 years ago, but there have been a lot of improvements made since then. Even at SW. (come on! You didn't really think i'd let them get off that easy did you?)


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

RH said:


> gregplus said:
> 
> 
> > What is your favorite semi gloss white for doors and trim? (cheap options)
> ...


I second that.


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

i think white is the most difficult color to paint, it always requires more coats on both wall and doors. you can upgrade paint to something better, even though it costs more it does save you on labor or dulux xpert semi gloss (it was glidden but renamed as dulux in Canada )

by the way, how you guys make white cover in two coats on walls? every time i have to paint at least 3 three coats, so i increase my price for painting white but the home owner always think painting white is the easiest and should not be charged high


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats the problem. Even expensive brands in white are opaque and need multiple coats for coverage. But it will take less coats with a more expensive brand so why go for cheap option is beyond me.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

That's why Sherwin-Williams stock whites are horrible for coverage because they are selling their #1 Base as a white paint, which is their "extra white." If you could get good coverage out of it , then they could not use it as a number one base for it would not work to achieve vivid pastel colors. Remember their Luminous Base? ( what a gallon of crap). Other companies do the same thing using their number one base as a stock white. Mainly they don't want to carry a ready made white due to use of extra shelf space.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

gregplus said:


> I got ProMar200 for $17 per gallon, PurePerformance is about $29 per gallon...
> 
> Do you guys got better price for PP?


 Just get Manor Hall and be done with it, I mean come on, really??


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

You did not specify if this semigloss is for residential, new construction, commercial.

And you asked what is the best, then what is our favorite, and specified that it should be cheap in price. 

I just wanted to say that doors and trim probably take the most abuse of what we usually have to paint, so rather than focusing upon price, perhaps focus on what products provide longevity? They should hold up to repeated scrubbing/wiping at the very least, and wall paint from any brand would not be my choice.

As far as Sherwin Williams, why not just go with Pro Classic waterborne acrylic enamel, or even the Pro Industrial Pre Catalyzed Epoxy? That stuff is designed for heavy traffic (schools, hospitals, etc) and can withstand some abuse. Neither type is that difficult to learn to apply, and both are brushable, not just sprayable. The multi surface product is trickier to brush/roll, so I wouldn't advise using it, although it can be done. I go with the Pro Classic myself. I'm sure there are other brands of door/trim paint that are much better than those you listed.

Regardless of what brand you choose, you can always choose a specific white (tinted) to help with the hide. I agree with others that the stock white off the shelf isn't the best when it comes to hide.


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*

I used ProClassic but it runs like crazy and I try to stay away from it.

Solo, Manor Hall and PurePerformance did great job for me but places that I paint (rentals) dont pay much so I have to look for ways to save...

When I do residential house than I can afford good paint..

Anyway, today I tested Diamond 350 PPG/Glidden and had no complaint. Will see tomorrow, once its dry, how well it covered.

SuperPaint did great job but its somehow soft once it dry. BreakTrouhg is very good, however, expensive and has that smell like shellac that I hate.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sometimes, I'm almost happy about the limited options I have available to me around here when I read these threads. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*



Wildbill7145 said:


> Sometimes, I'm almost happy about the limited options I have available to me around here when I read these threads. Hope it works out for you.


I was over at Dulux in Canada and Break Trough PPG cost $115 per gallon + 14% tax, thats crazy. We get it around $40 in USA...


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

gregplus said:


> I used ProClassic but it runs like crazy and I try to stay away from it.
> 
> Solo, Manor Hall and PurePerformance did great job for me but places that I paint (rentals) dont pay much so I have to look for ways to save...
> 
> ...


I like the 350 best. Covers great, easy to work with, looks great.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

gregplus said:


> I was over at Dulux in Canada and Break Trough PPG cost $115 per gallon + 14% tax, thats crazy. We get it around $40 in USA...


If you have a hard tim with proclassic, breakthrough is not going to work for you. And it's not very brush friendly....if you're using any manufactures "stock white" at least ask them to "boost" it. They'll add a smidge of tint to help with coverage...youll need it with semigloss... and tidbit were up to me, I'd buy it buy the 5 and sell it to customers at retail and just keep moving that bucket with you....buy something easy to work with and make your customer pay for it. Just tell em they can pay an extra $10-20 bucks a gallon for trim paint (how much trim paint goes into an average job?) Or they can pay you an extra (insert your hourly wage here) to apply an inferior product multiple times. They're usually pretty quick to do the math.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I get Pure performance cheaper than Pro mar 200... I havent actually used Manor hall for trim, but I recently looked at a condo that I believe was all manor hall, and the doors looked GREAT. I only know that for normal latex paints, Kelly Moore 1650 was a great paint for trim. AFfter spraying it all day, I couldnt scrub that sh!t of my hands. I've since switched to Durapoxy for cheaper trim jobs though. How does Manor Hall compare to Durapoxy?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I get Pure performance cheaper than Pro mar 200... I havent actually used Manor hall for trim, but I recently looked at a condo that I believe was all manor hall, and the doors looked GREAT. I only know that for normal latex paints, Kelly Moore 1650 was a great paint for trim. AFfter spraying it all day, I couldnt scrub that sh!t of my hands. I've since switched to Durapoxy for cheaper trim jobs though. How does Manor Hall compare to Durapoxy?


Never used durapoxy.....mh seems pretty easy to use so far, nice feel and tough finish.....sprayed. we haven't used a ton of it. Yet.have had some issues rolling it on walls ....but it is good for spraying trim imo and reasonably priced.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*

What would be best paint to paint steps? They have small carpets in the middle but only 1' long, rest is white...

??


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I would use a floor and porch enamel. PPG Breakthrough has been used on floors lately , but I havent done it myself.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

gregplus said:


> What would be best paint to paint steps? They have small carpets in the middle but only 1' long, rest is white...
> 
> ??


A porch and floor enamel would be worth looking at.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

SW Tred-Plex. I'd say it's a step up from the typical Porch & Floor enamel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*



PNW Painter said:


> SW Tred-Plex. I'd say it's a step up from the typical Porch & Floor enamel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just used this paint on your recommendation and it did job well. 
I think that BreakTrough covers better, however, it smells terrible while this product does not.


:thumbup1:


----------



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

I always use Exterior Paint on my interior doors, the hides that are in it are great for coverage, especially on drastic colour changes. Give it a try!


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> SW Tred-Plex. I'd say it's a step up from the typical Porch & Floor enamel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Interesting enough, my rep said the Retail Porch & Floor is really a cross filled Treadplex. So you're fairly accurate 

As for SW's bases, yes, they use their Extra White to eliminate the SKU for a packaged white. Only a few manufacturers still sell a packaged white. Those who do not tend to hit each gallon with 1/32 of black or raw umber to knock it off stark white. You find similar practices on their ceiling paints as well (notice that they're not a clean white). Doesn't really matter though. White is relative. You can't tell if it's stark white unless it's touching another stark white area.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

By saying cross filled you mean they're the same product?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes, that's what I hear. Just like their All Surface Enamel (oil) is the Industrial Enamel they keep in the back. So much easier relabeling an industrial product to fit a retail niche and not have the lab formulate something different.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

The same is true with the new emerald urathane. It's the PI urathane with a diy label and a hefty price.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Are you saying Pro Industrial Urethane is the same as the emerald Urethane? I cant find anything about Pro Industrial being available as waterborne.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Lil was probably referencing the Waterborne Alkyd Urethane. 

https://www.sherwin-williams.com/pa...cts/pro-industrial-water-based-alkyd-urethane

I was amazed at how similar the TDS specs for Emerald Urethane and Waterborne Alkyd Urethane. Sherwin also listed Emerald Urethane for $86.49/gal on their website!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

PNW Painter said:


> Lil was probably referencing the Waterborne Alkyd Urethane.
> 
> https://www.sherwin-williams.com/pa...cts/pro-industrial-water-based-alkyd-urethane
> 
> ...




Funny you say that. I had my sw rep and regional rep come out to one of my sites with a nice glossy fancy printout on the new emerald urethane. As they were informing me of the qualities I said it sounds really similar to the PI acrylic urethane. There was a short pause from both of them and then they answered with similar but better. I've had three bad experiences with emerald interior and exterior. I'm not trying he new product either. However if it is a cross fill that PI urethane is a real nice product. This is the one in referring to










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes. The 2 are one and the same. Different labels.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Interesting, and good to know, cuz on my test stick the emerald urethane is in first place as far as scratch/mar resistance as far as products that are still available, but Im not payin $80 a gallon.... The old formula breakthrough was great, but my sample of new breakthrough thats been there for a month, is scratching very easily.


----------

